
Build Your Own Tablet for $400 - nreece
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/06/build-your-own-tablet-for-400/
======
ngvrnd
I think the performance of the touch screen is critical to the experience of
using a tablet. This device has a resistive touch screen. I've used a number
of different touch screens, and all of them were hateful, except for the Apple
iPhone/iPod touch screen. That was the first screen that I didn't want to
fling violently away after using it. I'd guess that I'd be flinging this one.
On the other hand, if I read that a high-resolution capacitive touch screen
was available, I'd be very inclined to give this a shot.

------
ZeroGravitas
Someone should build a "tablet", which is just a large touchscreen (and a
battery) that you plug your Android phone into.

No need to duplicate all the 3G and Wireless hardware. No need to have two
dataplans or worry about tethering. All your contacts and bookmarks and
browser history is shared.

I just remembered Palm did something like this called the Foleo except it
turned the portable device into a netbook type thing. I seem to recall it was
either a flop or never released, but I still think it's a good idea.

